

The Dark Side of the Programming World - grexi
http://usersnap.com/blog/ugly-habits-in-web

======
kybernetyk
Just a little rant about marketing babble:

> we have over 20 (summed up) years of experience

Experience doesn't work that way. It's like with pregnant women: Having two
pregnant women doesn't mean the baby will come out in 4.5 months.

Having 20 1-year experienced coders can lead to good solutions - because there
are 20 people who can throw in their guesswork and some of them might hit the
jackpot. But you can't count on this to be replicated whenever you need it.

As a customer I'd rather know the time the company successfully exists in the
market place and not the accumulated age of the staff.

~~~
frostmatthew
Agreed, I'd have a much better idea of the team's experience if they said
something along the lines of "we have X people, each with over Y years of
experience"

~~~
grexi
Here you are :-) We have 5 people, each with over 7 years of experience.

Ooops, it's 35 years. I should stop under-estimating.

------
Raphmedia
I don't see the issue with "brogrammers". I can understand people from the
outside thinking that all programmers are nerds with 2 inch deep glasses with
no social life at all. But actual programmers should know better.

What now? "familymangrammers" and "hippiegrammers" and "athletegrammers"?

Makes no sense to me...

~~~
grexi
It's a matter of manners, and being the nice guy vs. being a "bro", IMHO.

~~~
rickjames28
No, it's actually more than that. What it really is a rejection of maybe
athletic and/or socially adept programmers. It's a way for certain
stereotypical developers to feel better about themselves.

------
reion
The title sounded much more interesting then the article itself. I was
expecting something about black-hat hackers.

------
niix
Lol stop being such a baby, bro.

------
rickjames28
And #7 are intolerant developers who call other developers brogrammers because
they don't fit into a stereotype.

